# (C++) Textdatei in anderem Ordner speichern



## the_undertaker (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wie ich eine Ausgabedatei in einem anderen Ordner speichern kann, als in dem, in dem sich das Programm befindet?


----------



## konfus123 (29. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich glaube da musst du in der Textdatei von dem Programm File input: C:\Dukomen...
eingeben dann müsste es klappen!


----------



## deepthroat (29. Juni 2007)

Hi.

Also ich versteh die Frage irgendwie nicht so ganz. (Gut, die Antwort von konfus123 versteh ich auch nicht...)

Du mußt doch nur den Ordner in dem du speichern willst beim Erstellen/Öffnen der Datei angeben. 

Gruß


----------



## the_undertaker (29. Juni 2007)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Du mußt doch nur den Ordner in dem du speichern willst beim Erstellen/Öffnen der Datei angeben.
> 
> Gruß


Das ist es ja, wie geht das? (Vlt. an einem Beispiel demonstrieren? Wäre sehr nett)


----------



## deepthroat (29. Juni 2007)

Naja, einfach angeben halt:

```
#include <fstream>

ofstream f ("c:\\temp\\xyz.txt");
```
Beantwortet das deine Frage?

Gruß


----------



## the_undertaker (30. Juni 2007)

Ja, ich frag mich gerade, warum ich da selber nicht drauf gekommen bin


----------

